# hows everyones extreme



## booyea797 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey everyone jw how everyone extreme r doing my little guy is doing great always makes me laugh climbing digging making messes and loves coming to hang out with me does anyone else Tegu pops his eyes out sometimes after digging its wired and freaking me out making sure hes ok and what's everyone else feeding schedule like

Thanks


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine was lost for a few days I just found her today lol she's growing and I love that grayish green color as well, I usually feed her once I get home at around 8 then. I wake up at 2 or 3 and feed her again.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine are doing great, the males sizing up nicely the female isnt far behind. The male is more docile though, not sure if it bc he is a bit bigger or not.


----------



## frost (Aug 8, 2011)

my little bahamut is good. still a bit flighty tho.


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 8, 2011)

My little guy is doing good =) he's so active! always out and about checking things out, climbing, jumping, scratching at the door. Im working with handling tho. Im taking it slow.


----------



## fisheric (Aug 8, 2011)

Better. I have started feeding him outside his enclosure. It has been 3 days now. He really does not like me to pick him up.

I set up a bunch of boxes in the corner of the room so I could sit on the floor with him. Today he got kinda playful and didnt really put up too much fuss when it was time to go back in his enclosure.

I am not manhandling him. I use a light touch but he just keeps jumping out of my hand so I have to pick him up about 10-15 times before he stops squirming away.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 9, 2011)

I couldn't be happier with my little Jekyll, he went through 9 pinkies the other day and isn't eating as much today lol. Moving slowly on handling, and it's paying off.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 9, 2011)

9 pinkies, wow! ;o) Logan ate 2 pretty big big fuzzes yesterday and graduated to 2 turkey meatballs today! ;o) Here he is resting on my arm while we read tegutalk together LOL. http://www.flickr.com/photos/photocub77/6026576511/


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 9, 2011)

9 how my little guy maxs out on 2 and is done ??


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 9, 2011)

He's a pig, truly, today was the first day he walked up my arm, did it twice today. Pierced, what size are they, pretty sure he's ready to bump up a size now lol. They look like raisins in his mouth now. Turkey he loved, then when he got pinkies, it's all he'll eat. He will eat turkey occasionally, but only if I leave it in there


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 9, 2011)

new2tegus said:


> He's a pig, truly, today was the first day he walked up my arm, did it twice today. Pierced, what size are they, pretty sure he's ready to bump up a size now lol. They look like raisins in his mouth now. Turkey he loved, then when he got pinkies, it's all he'll eat. He will eat turkey occasionally, but only if I leave it in there



my fuzzes were about an inch without the tail, and they are pretty fat. I wasn't sure if he was going to get them down the first time I tried, but no problem at all. I made a pinky omelet for him the other day, he loved it. ;o) Mine still eats the turkey, but doesn't seem to love it as he does crickets and mice.


----------

